# Cycle Product



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

some people say that the cycle product dosent work is that true the thing that helps ur tank cycle?


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

that depends on the product your using. i accually had this talk with psrotten and he had mentioned that most of those products dont work. hes had luck with a very expensive product called biosphere and ive had luck with another product wich comes in liquid form called nitro zyme by coral plus, i use it in conjuction with biozyme(little yellow canister) and my tank is cycled and ready to hold fish in four days. tested and approved by me. these two products are less expensive than his and works equally in my eyes.
i always wait another two days and put either goldfish or a cheap cichlid in there for a test. ussually the same amount as the fish that are going in. some people say it not good to use goldfish to cycle because they urinate amonia. all fish secrete amonia though. goldfish just put out more. 
the reason for the same amount of fish is the get the ph set properly. every time you add a fish the ph rises and the nitrogen cycle needs to adjust to the bacteria supporting the system. so i put the test fish in there and adjust my ph to 6.0 for my south americans, throw my ps in there and let the testers become their first lunch in there new home.
if you need more info about the nirogen cycle, fishcatcher.net has a few good articles on the home page you can click on.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

haha good post brad i was about to say damn near the same thing
im still gonna try the stuff you used thou


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

thnkz for help


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

1piranhaman said:


> that depends on the product your using.


 i believe hes talking about a product called cycle. yes. it sucks. i used biozyme. works good. stay away from cycle (even though my lfs swears by it)


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

proably works a lil bit cuz they wouldent sell it sew the product


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

dude all i have to say is pet rocks
were they really pets???? no 
its called makin the loot


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

dude i say i dident understand 1 thing u said


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

psrotten said:


> dude all i have to say is pet rocks
> were they really pets???? no
> its called makin the loot


 cycle is sh*t-dont buy it. most lfs are full of sh*t. most of them shouldnt be in bussiness. they think that cause they sell some guppies they are experts. not all pet stores, but most.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

i ardy bought it had it for awhile


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I think that the LFS promote cycle so much, because its CHEAP to buy in bulk, and they make the most money off of a cycle bottle compared to something else, Hagen makes cycle which is a canadian company shipped from montreal. It's probaly alot cheaper for them, so they want you to buy it..

in my opinion cycle is sh*t, dump in the whole bottle then throw it away!

malice


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

psrotten said:


> dude all i have to say is pet rocks
> were they really pets???? no
> its called makin the loot


 i know whatcha mean...he s saying that if the marketing is good enough anythign can sell. like pet rocks. for christ sake i can go out side and get a rock. look at drift wood and sand! people pay like like 75 bucks for pieces of wood they could find outside!

anyways back on topic....cycle sucks


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

LFS dont know nothing for sh*t.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

lol


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

cycle is a waste of money, when i was cyclin my tank, using "cycle" threw out my readings for nitrate.... i took a cup of water out of the tap. i did a nitrate test on it. well it showed up zero nitrates.... i add half a cap of cycle to the same cup and i had nitrate readings of 110 ppm.... does that mean cycle, cycled that cup of water in 30 seconds? NO. i threw out the bottle


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

hmm.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i wasnt tryin ta be a dick man just sayin people can sell anything to make loot


----------

